# Wanted ...experenced motovated young deck hand / helper



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

28 ' Grady- White loaded / equipped







..... fish lake , bay , jetty Sabine / Gal and nearshore Sargent Tx

I have no no crew and getting old ........need help getting trip ready ... working the boat ...square away post trip
must be from near Liberty ,Tx 

55 trips logged offshore 
250 trips inshore


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

Momma's Worry said:


> 28 ' Grady- White loaded / equipped
> View attachment 4594913
> ..... fish lake , bay , jetty Sabine / Gal and nearshore Sargent Tx
> 
> ...


----------



## PetraTech (Jun 18, 2021)

My son Robby would be interested. He’s 21 and was raised fishing. He’s never been a deckhand, except on my boat, but he’s passionate and has fished Cabo, the DR, Costa Rica, and Rivera Maya. We live in Sugar Land, but he’s mobile. If you’re I retested let me know and I can hook you two up.


----------

